# Mint or bicolor?



## zoro1238 (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi, I recently got a "mint terribilis" from a reptile store and I'm not so sure if it really is a mint. I know that they get more minty as adults but I just wanted to make sure this isnt a bicolor.

Dont know why the picture turned upside down after uploading.

Edit: also he's sub adult. Still got black spots under his belly and some on the legs


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

looks like a green legged bi color. I have mints and bi colors. It should be mint green if it were a mint. Bi colors are a very unappreciated frog.


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

Definitely not a mint. They are like off white with a green tint and kind of mother of pearl looking.


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

here is a mint


----------



## rmp (Oct 28, 2015)

Loos a lot like bicolor. Some mints are greenish, but have no yellow.


----------



## jprosser (Jan 9, 2015)

Could be a mint, mine had yellow when they were younger....














Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jprosser (Jan 9, 2015)

jprosser said:


> Could be a mint, mine had yellow when they were younger....
> View attachment 201274
> View attachment 201282
> 
> ...


Sorry pics are small...always happens when i use Tapatalk

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Any guess based on appearance will be just that, a guess. Since the label was most likely incorrect, the best thing to do would be to consider it a mystery Phyllobates, not suitable for breeding due to unknown lineage.


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

I definitely agree with that. Don't bicolors tend to have smoother skin than terribilis. Like on the legs?


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

No bi colors are duller yellow and rough legs that can be any color from black, green, tan, ect.


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

here a couple bi's


----------



## zoro1238 (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies. I still love my dart frog but I'm just a little upset at the store for false advertising.



jprosser said:


> Could be a mint, mine had yellow when they were younger....
> View attachment 201274
> View attachment 201282
> 
> ...


How does your mint look like now?


----------



## jprosser (Jan 9, 2015)

zoro1238 said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I still love my dart frog but I'm just a little upset at the store for false advertising.
> 
> 
> 
> How does your mint look like now?


This is him today, just started calling, about 10/11 months after the other photos








Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jprosser (Jan 9, 2015)

I don't think the photo worked...

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Doesn't even look like the same frog, that is a mint


----------

